# PSE 2011 unclassified pics



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

More please!!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Slick!!!!!!!


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

I was wondering on when PSE whould finally get around to replacing the problematic slides with a better model. Going to have to get a couple of them to put on my GX and my Mossy Oak.

I am still hoping they come out with a .010 pin for the F series sights. I like to have my sights set with a .029 at 20 yds, .019 for 30, 40 yds and .010 for 50 and 60 yds


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Haha Todd..the first thing I thought of was "got a get a few of them bad boys"


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

So they did listen...


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

jrip said:


> So they did listen...


Of course they do!

Initial testing shows about a 30 percent REDUCTION in friction over previous models!


----------



## limamike55 (Sep 8, 2010)

Any clues on what the new cams on the Vendetta will do for an already smooth draw and fast bow? Could the Vendetta really be any smoother or faster?


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

What camo is on the new bows?


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Declassified, is the goverment now making bows for PSE?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

dac said:


> Declassified, is the goverment now making bows for PSE?


:....JB is former military! (JB is PSERepNE)


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

NY911 said:


> Of course they do!
> 
> Initial testing shows about a 30 percent REDUCTION in friction over previous models!


I was talking about the mods on the AXE and Vandetta, they were just looking at the slippage problem and I passed along my findings from my testing, as to what worked and what didnt.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

thebeav said:


> What camo is on the new bows?


Mossy Oak Break Up Infinity



jrip said:


> I was talking about the mods on the AXE and Vandetta, they were just looking at the slippage problem and I passed along my findings from my testing, as to what worked and what didnt.


Oops..my bad..LOL...


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

looks good so far! now for the rest lol


----------



## Mbmadness (May 19, 2009)

How can i get my hands on a red cable slide , It would look great on my black and red axe 6 .


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I can not wait to see the new stuff this year! Fun Fun :thumb:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hopefully today, there will be more decallisifed and posted!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

So pse launch 2011 on oct 1?


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

PSERepNE said:


> Here are the pics that have been declassified. The first 2 pics are of the Vendetta and Axe cams. Notice the slotted holes. The last pic is of the new cable slide that reduces friction on the cables and a new composite material that is truly high tec!



That is awsome!! :thumbs_up:banana:


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I may have to order based on the "rumors"...

I like the sounds of the "***" from what I've read on here. 

New slide? 
Perfect, now my custom strings will last a bit longer.

Adressed issues with rotating mods?
Now just about every single thing with the Axe could be fix to make it a near perfect bow!


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Alright! Hope some more pics come soon.

Any idea on a launch date?


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

I cant wait to see what the new camo looks like on the new bows, and the cable slide has been a long time coming glad to see it. Any info on the bowmadness xl?


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

new riser and faster cam


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Ok those pics were decent but lets get to the meat and potatos. bring it!! :darkbeer:


----------



## HUNTERLAB17 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yo that is all the pics u can show us. You are something else I don't need to be teased by anyone else my wife has that all wrapped up.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

LOL @ Joe....


----------



## HUNTERLAB17 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yo how do I change my avatar to pse


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

You need permission from JB first...then it is in your profile.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't know why, but PSE attracts me for some reason. I love my Elite bows and I will consider them first but PSE sounds intriquing and if I considered another bow I would start here before any of the top 3 sellers. PSE has a good fan base for sure.


----------



## ab2 (Jul 16, 2009)

i hope they come out with something different than just swapping out parts to other bows saying it's a new bow.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

ab2 said:


> i hope they come out with something different than just swapping out parts to other bows saying it's a new bow.


Ding Ding Ding.. Thats what im thinking as well.. Not that their pervious bows are not really nice. But I think they could make some changes to improve on or upgrade some of them.. Honestly I hope they make a Carbon riser bow like Hoyt and keep the speed like they are famous for!! I can't wait to see what they do.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

STOP torturing us with these itty bitty pics!!!! WE need more!!!!!
:angel:


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Skip the Carbon riser, just give us a: 
SMOOTH
FAST
QUIET 
VIBE FREE bow.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

I want carbon riser for weight reduction.. Im looking for a backcountry elk bow.. Something really light weight, m accessories will make up for any weight I need.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

looking forward to P.S.E.'s line up this year:thumbs_up


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Karbon said:


> Skip the Carbon riser, just give us a:
> SMOOTH
> FAST
> QUIET
> VIBE FREE bow.


Dream Season EVO~!

It has the bloodlines of the X Force - yet looks a bit different - and has sexy lines! FAST...and shock free!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

NY911 said:


> Dream Season EVO~!
> 
> It has the bloodlines of the X Force - yet looks a bit different - and has sexy lines! FAST...and shock free!



FOR REAL!!?? :teeth:


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

If PSE or hoyt doesn't make something that is just amazingly awesome.. I might just pick up an omen.. at 65#'s so..


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Have you shot an Omen yet? 
My shoulder still hurts from when I did. LOL


This evo sounds perfect. Good thing my cash is at the dealer already!


----------



## Dogmann (Sep 23, 2010)

So PSE is now doing A copy of the PMB mod lockers!?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Yes - the Evo sounds and looks perfect!

I plan on getting a 70#'er... 70# at 29.5....400 grain arrow....oh the deer will be SHAKING IN THEIR HOOVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Karbon said:


> Have you shot an Omen yet?
> My shoulder still hurts from when I did. LOL



Its not that bad, lol.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Dogmann said:


> So PSE is now doing A copy of the PMB mod lockers!?


Doesn't look like it to me...don't the PMB's have multiple holes in the locker?


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

NY911 said:


> Yes - the Evo sounds and looks perfect!
> 
> I plan on getting a 70#'er... 70# at 29.5....400 grain arrow....oh the deer will be SHAKING IN THEIR HOOVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Pictures??


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

Christopher67 said:


> Pictures??


can't yet..haven't been given ok:angel:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

NY911 said:


> Doesn't look like it to me...don't the PMB's have multiple holes in the locker?


I think he means by the way the cam was re-designed if you will.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

trimantrekokc said:


> can't yet..haven't been given ok:angel:



I might just have to buy me one! Well after i shoot it of course, wouldn't want to be labeled a PSE fanboy. :teeth:


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Karbon said:


> Have you shot an Omen yet?
> My shoulder still hurts from when I did. LOL
> 
> 
> This evo sounds perfect. Good thing my cash is at the dealer already!


I shot one a few times at 70 and besides the drop off at the end.. Which I would get used to im sure it was not bad at all..


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

Christopher67 said:


> I might just have to buy me one! Well after i shoot it of course, wouldn't want to be labeled a PSE fanboy. :teeth:


my understanding is, same performance/draw as the axe with even less vibration......and quieter


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm only kidding. I like the sounds of the Evo. I think it will be my first 2011 order if all the rumors come true.

The Omen was the only bow I was...almost scared of. 5.5 brace and 328fps for my draw and 60#. YIKES!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

trimantrekokc said:


> my understanding is, same performance/draw as the axe with even less vibration......and quieter



*IF* this is the case, *anyone looking to buy a 4 week old Z7 !?* :teeth:


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

bump...need pics and specs


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

Evo eh..smoother than the Vendetta and fast as the axe??!!! 

anyone want to buy a left hand infinity? possibly limited edition LOL!


----------



## ab2 (Jul 16, 2009)

I agree on the Omen part about the draw cycle being rough. I owned one and just sold it. Wicked fast bow and made for allot of oohs! and ahhs! amongst my buddies but in a real live world it wasn't a friendly bow (to me). My shoulder started to hurt a little but it was in my opinion vibration free and a quiet bow if set up right. One thing I didn't like about it was that it had no creep to it when you fully had it drawn back. You creeped an 1/8 of an inch and it would launch you. But again that is how they got their wicked speeds. PSE did a good job at utilizing all the travel of that bow to put behind that arrow.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm guessing that PSE is holding back on info until some of the other major players release some of their 2011 products..


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Aggieland said:


> I'm guessing that PSE is holding back on info until some of the other major players release some of their 2011 products..


Historically - NO company really releases info before october 1....we are actually lucky to know/see what we already do...


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

NY911 said:


> Historically - NO company really releases info before october 1....we are actually lucky to know/see what we already do...


Good point.. Cant wait for OCTOBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

2 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

i can't wait!!! i also can't wait to see these bows!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

possum boy said:


> i can't wait!!! i also can't wait to see these bows!!!


You will like them...

I have 3 already on my hit list...well...2 SOLID choices - gonna hunt the EVO and shoot the new Bow Madness XL for 3D........may be giving up the Money Maker in favor of a Supra...that's a cool looking bow!

BUT...this is all subject to change when the whole line gets releaSED!


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

So has anyone posting on this thread auctually seen the whole list of whats coming from PSE? Even what may or may not be saved for the ATA show???


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Nope.....


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

*another pic*

No more serial #'s on stickers. Laser engraved.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

WELL.....nobody except JB! LOL


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

PSERepNE said:


> No more serial #'s on stickers. Laser engraved.



Very nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

sweet


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

NY911 said:


> You will like them...
> 
> I have 3 already on my hit list...well...2 SOLID choices - gonna hunt the EVO and shoot the new Bow Madness XL for 3D........may be giving up the Money Maker in favor of a Supra...that's a cool looking bow!
> 
> BUT...this is all subject to change when the whole line gets releaSED!


You may have 3 on your list, but you've probably already put 2 of them up for sale.. :nyah:


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Gotta say the laser engraving is a very nice change and I am really looking forward to the '11 lineup, I tried to get some information from the guys at their factory proshop a month ago when I was in Tucson for work but they would only tell me I will really like what I see (course kinda expect that, but still left me intrigued).


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> You may have 3 on your list, but you've probably already put 2 of them up for sale.. :nyah:


Tried a snappy comeback..but damn...giulty as charged.........LOL


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

NY911 said:


> You will like them...
> 
> I have 3 already on my hit list...well...2 SOLID choices - gonna hunt the EVO and shoot the new Bow Madness XL for 3D........may be giving up the Money Maker in favor of a Supra...that's a cool looking bow!
> 
> BUT...this is all subject to change when the whole line gets releaSED!


i more than likely will not be buying a new bow this year (until i see what else is released from EVERYBODY) but i def wanna see them for the purpose of the shop, i wanna know what i'll be pushing this year! and i really wanna see what they look like...my email is always open to pics if you feel the need to send them


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Wish I had pics to send...:wink:


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

NY911 said:


> Wish I had pics to send...:wink:


grrr...i will wait then :/


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

The serial numbers engraved... finally. :thumbs_up


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

NY911 said:


> Wish I had pics to send...:wink:


Your pm box is full...........


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Emptied out....LOL


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Mine is empty!!!!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

Me likes........:shade:


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Order already placed! J/K

Well my money is already in.


----------



## VT_Twang (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice teasing JB :wink:


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Whats the story on the dream season evo? I did a search and all I came up with was a thread on backtension.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Q2DEATH said:


> Whats the story on the dream season evo? I did a search and all I came up with was a thread on backtension.


On paper, perhaps the best X Force ever made.

*UNCONFIRMED* 6” bh, 345IBO 32.5 ATA $849 retail


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

Aggieland said:


> Ding Ding Ding.. Thats what im thinking as well.. Not that their pervious bows are not really nice. But I think they could make some changes to improve on or upgrade some of them.. Honestly I hope they make a Carbon riser bow like Hoyt and keep the speed like they are famous for!! I can't wait to see what they do.


why?


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

Any change in speed or smoothnes of draw for the Vendetta XL?


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

I just want someone to Fill a nitch in the market. A super light weight bow for backcountry hunts that really puts out the FPS.. everyone makes a bow now that weighs 4-4.2lbs.. I want something That weights 3.0 pounds and shoots 355+.. but im a strange breed im sure.. Almost every brand has a bow that will fit anything else you want..


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Aggieland said:


> I just want someone to Fill a nitch in the market. A super light weight bow for backcountry hunts that really puts out the FPS.. everyone makes a bow now that weighs 4-4.2lbs.. I want something That weights 3.0 pounds and shoots 355+.. but im a strange breed im sure.. Almost every brand has a bow that will fit anything else you want..


nailed it. i to am looking for the same setup. i do like bowtech alot but do wish they made a higher poundage bow. i am a speed freak but i am more of a ke and momentum freak than any.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

I shoot a really heavy arrow.. But im aucutally going to go down from my old 80# bows and shoot a really heavy arrow with 24% foc.. And shoot 65#'s or so. So i want a fast one..


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Aggieland said:


> I shoot a really heavy arrow.. But im aucutally going to go down from my old 80# bows and shoot a really heavy arrow with 24% foc.. And shoot 65#'s or so. So i want a fast one..


thats what i mean. i would like to shoot well over 100ke with a setup only pulling 70lbs. if i have to go to a 80lb bow to do it, i would love to have 80lb limbs on my destroyer but i know they wont ever make them. i would love something that ibo is around 360 plus but has a draw as good as my destroyer. omen is a speed freak for sure but also has a HARSH draw on it. 

draw weight = 70
ibo = 360
arrow weight = 500 grains total
draw length = 31 for me
weight added to string = 20
aprox speed would = 320fps
aprox ke would = 113ke

this is my dream setup.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

inline6power said:


> thats what i mean. i would like to shoot well over 100ke with a setup only pulling 70lbs. if i have to go to a 80lb bow to do it, i would love to have 80lb limbs on my destroyer but i know they wont ever make them. i would love something that ibo is around 360 plus but has a draw as good as my destroyer. omen is a speed freak for sure but also has a HARSH draw on it.
> 
> draw weight = 70
> ibo = 360
> ...


Man you are a freek with that 31" Draw.. OMG lucky man.. Im auctually going to shoot either a 27or 27.5" draw.. So I need the speed way more than you.. I would even like to try out a 5" BH


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Aggieland said:


> Man you are a freek with that 31" Draw.. OMG lucky man.. Im auctually going to shoot either a 27or 27.5" draw.. So I need the speed way more than you.. I would even like to try out a 5" BH


yup i am blessed with gods long archery arms. i could even go to 32 if they made them. i have a 31 set on my destroyer with a little longer than normal d loop but i am 6 foot 5 so it happends lol.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

sweet, we need pics or specs.. com on guys


----------



## misterfell (Nov 20, 2009)

Just relax good things come to those who wait."NOW WHERE ARE THEY"


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

PSERepNE said:


> No more serial #'s on stickers. Laser engraved.


That's one change I've been waiting for!, now I won't have limb stickers stuck all over the frame of my computer monitor. LOL


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

When are the PSE 2011's going to be posted? :teeth:


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

christopher67 said:


> when are the pse 2011's going to be posted? :teeth:


excellent question


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

Got all the info finally! New riser looks amazing!!! I'm getting two new ones for sure! Target bow, and newer sleeker bowmadness XL! Faster solo cam!!!!.......all tho the supra is tempting too!!....


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

curley30030x said:


> Got all the info finally! New riser looks amazing!!! I'm getting two new ones for sure! Target bow, and newer sleeker bowmadness XL! Faster solo cam!!!!.......all tho the supra is tempting too!!....



IS this legal? Torture that is! :teeth:


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

curley30030x said:


> New riser looks amazing!!!


I'll second that!!!!


----------



## Arrow2Arrow (Aug 24, 2008)

Karbon said:


> Skip the Carbon riser, just give us a:
> SMOOTH
> FAST
> QUIET
> VIBE FREE bow.


They've already done that....3 years ago. Ever shot one w/ HF cams?


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

Scottie/PA said:


> I'll second that!!!!


The DS EVO pic with the new riser/cam combo as black riser infinity limbs is gonna make people drool!!! 
Good job to PSE this year! My orders are in! Can't wait for both them bows...maybe a 3rd after I pay for the two!


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey how many PSE bows do i have to have , to be one of the guys that get a look at those secret pics. Dan i'm guessing you dont need the crush no more:wink2:.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I would take that bow back in a NY minute


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Arrow2Arrow said:


> They've already done that....3 years ago. Ever shot one w/ HF cams?


Thats why I still shoot a HF6 this much speed and this quiet should be illegal. Ok well not illegal.. but there is a reason that I keep saying the 07'-08' HF6 is the bow that everybody is still trying to catch up with.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

jrip said:


> Thats why I still shoot a HF6 this much speed and this quiet should be illegal. Ok well not illegal.. but there is a reason that I keep saying the 07'-08' HF6 is the bow that everybody is still trying to catch up with.


what kind of speeds were people getting with those cams?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

inline6power said:


> what kind of speeds were people getting with those cams?


28/60 with a fat Gold Tip XXX @ 323 FPS @310 grains


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

inline6power said:


> what kind of speeds were people getting with those cams?


29" 70# 355 grains at 357fps


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

ok,who ever has pics...I need them:tongue:


----------



## The Fella (May 19, 2003)

Keep your eye's open for the Evo............


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

jrip said:


> 29" 70# 355 grains at 357fps


are you kidding me? wonder what that would be with my long 31 inch draw monkey arms.

never mind. found the specs for the. with a brace hight under 6 i sure hope it shot that fast.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

The Fella said:


> Keep your eye's open for the Evo............


I think they may have made the perfect hunting bow on this one..seriously.


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

"The Fella" comes out of hiding ))))))))))))) Where have you been hiding ?
DFA


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

inline6power said:


> are you kidding me? wonder what that would be with my long 31 inch draw monkey arms.
> 
> never mind. found the specs for the. with a brace hight under 6 i sure hope it shot that fast.


5 7/8" BH set up like that.


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

come on just half the riser with the cam of course- pleeeeeeaaaaaaassssssseeeeee


----------



## Saskquatch (Sep 29, 2008)

swampybuck said:


> come on just half the riser with the cam of course- pleeeeeeaaaaaaassssssseeeeee


I want the full monty.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Don't we all!


----------



## The Fella (May 19, 2003)

The Fella hasn't been in hiding, he's been in ND...................I'll send you pictures


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Arrow2Arrow said:


> They've already done that....3 years ago. Ever shot one w/ HF cams?


 Yes and I like the Axe better.


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

inline6power said:


> what kind of speeds were people getting with those cams?


when it left the factory I was shooting mine at 30.25", 5 7/8" Brace 75 lbs and a 375 grain arrow at 349 with loop and peep. its probably a little slower now since I dont have access to the nice draw scale for fine tuning anymore but still plenty fast at the same time I was shooting my current arrow setup (450 grain radial X Weave 300's) at 321 fps.

later
jkeiffer


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

definately like what I saw and heard from a couple of guys today, cannot get to into things since apparently a few people are upset about when I found the 2011 string tunes loaded on the website and let a few of the specs out of the bag so I will play nice.

later
jkeiffer


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

I want pics.. someone send them to me.. Also what bow will they have to upgrade the omen.. If they are going to do that?


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

my guess is we dont see anything til friday.


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

target guys are going to like the entire line up is all I am going to say until Friday with additional options

later
jkeiffer


----------



## android (Sep 23, 2010)

PSERepNE said:


> Here are the pics that have been declassified. The first 2 pics are of the Vendetta and Axe cams. Notice the slotted holes. The last pic is of the new cable slide that reduces friction on the cables and a new composite material that is truly high tec!


LOL your cam says DIC on it!!


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

jrip said:


> Thats why I still shoot a HF6 this much speed and this quiet should be illegal. Ok well not illegal.. but there is a reason that I keep saying the 07'-08' HF6 is the bow that everybody is still trying to catch up with.


:thumbs_up

agreed 200% !!!!!


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Friday.. Sounds like a date.. See ya then,


----------



## coaldigger (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm already waiting to place an order for the 2011 BowMadness XL ! I hear it's IBO is up from 332 to 340fps now ! & it's supposed to have a smoother cam ! They say the price is still gonna be the same as the 2010's ....I wonder if they will still have the "cheap strings" ?


----------



## bowman1964 (Nov 22, 2007)

NY911 said:


> You will like them...
> 
> I have 3 already on my hit list...well...2 SOLID choices - gonna hunt the EVO and shoot the new Bow Madness XL for 3D........may be giving up the Money Maker in favor of a Supra...that's a cool looking bow!
> 
> BUT...this is all subject to change when the whole line gets releaSED!


Only 3? yeah right you will have gone through one of each before december is out and you know it


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

bowman1964 said:


> Only 3? yeah right you will have gone through one of each before december is out and you know it


LOL...I am trying to be good....LOLLOLOLOLOLOLOL

I am shocked I havnt put my Money Maker up for sale yet to finance! (I actually shot it today....sooo smoth and nice!)


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

curley30030x said:


> Got all the info finally! New riser looks amazing!!! I'm getting two new ones for sure! Target bow, and newer sleeker bowmadness XL! Faster solo cam!!!!.......all tho the supra is tempting too!!....


Did I miss the pic of the new riser? Where are you guys seeing all this new stuff?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Legend has it, some shops have the 2011 catalogs already....I am still waiting..


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

coaldigger said:


> I'm already waiting to place an order for the 2011 BowMadness XL ! I hear it's IBO is up from 332 to 340fps now ! & it's supposed to have a smoother cam ! They say the price is still gonna be the same as the 2010's ....I wonder if they will still have the "cheap strings" ?


Man, if this is true, and it still has at least a 6.5" brace like the old one; I'll take it and won't complain about the cheap strings.


----------



## bowman1964 (Nov 22, 2007)

Q2DEATH said:


> Man, if this is true, and it still has at least a 6.5" brace like the old one; I'll take it and won't complain about the cheap strings.


from what i was told 7 1/4-7 1/2


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Anything with a low BH? 5" or so?


----------



## epp838 (Sep 25, 2010)

wonder what the specs will be


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Aggieland said:


> Anything with a low BH? 5" or so?


I keep trying to just stay off this thread and wait till friday but. Dang it, I keep coming back..


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Why did they get rid of the hf cams?! I wish I still had mine. I had 80lb limbs. Lol. I love my axe tho. O it's so sweet. I'm gonna wait til Jan to get my new PSE. I wanna see what the those crafty little devils have up their sleeves for ata show. Great job on the serial number on the riser too!! Bout stinkin time. Now, make a black quiver to match my black axe and future black bow so I don't have to buy the conpetitors. (Fuse) lol.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone in the loop know if there will be something held back till the ATA show? If so I will just wait and see instead of dropping cash on something I might regret..


----------



## srgwheeler (Jan 9, 2010)

theres a new bow called the supra and devistator


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Searching the web, I keep seeing "Omen PRO" tossed around.....anyone got the skinny on that!?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Q2DEATH said:


> Man, if this is true, and it still has at least a 6.5" brace like the old one; I'll take it and won't complain about the cheap strings.


6 inch brace


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

NY911 said:


> 6 inch brace


911 you have man love for PSE!:teeth:

okay okay..I can't wait to see ALL the new lineups either! Especially you know whos! :shade:


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

911..step away from the keyboard


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

My order will be placed on FRIDAY.

EVO
EVO
EVO
EVO


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

BigBucks125 said:


> 911 you have man love for PSE!:teeth:
> 
> okay okay..I can't wait to see ALL the new lineups either! Especially you know whos! :shade:





damnyankee said:


> 911..step away from the keyboard


Come to PSE...there is plenty of room...we could use some shooters like you two!


----------



## woodie1976 (Dec 9, 2008)

anyone have any idea why EVERYTHING other than the Stinger is on back order?


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Karbon said:


> My order will be placed on FRIDAY.
> 
> EVO
> EVO
> ...


ooooooooh, me too. Same order date for me, same dealer also! He does good work!

I am thinking black riser with the camo limbs.....


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

So the brace height for BMXL is estimated between 6-7-1/2"

If its 6" I'll buy a used one out of the classifieds. If its in the 7's I'm putting in an order as soon as I get verification. 10 years in archery and this year will be the first that I've ever owned a PSE.


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Anything coming in a short draw lenght (22, 23 or 24) that is a pro series bow?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Thinking along the lines of Q2DEATH. 6in at 340 great for a single cam, especially if it is noticeably smoother then the Reezen. IF it is 7+in brace with those speeds and same draw as the 2010BMXL then it is something special.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

NY911 said:


> 6 inch brace


Interesting.. Very interesting..

Get this page back to the top!!


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

EVO me three if it goes to 30.5-31", I sure do miss my tack driving DS-UF but not the UF hump. Black riser and camo limbs, yeah bet that does look good. Cant wait to get final specs on things.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

oh yeah, forgot to say that Browning is gone.


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

NeshotaValley said:


> EVO me three if it goes to 30.5-31", I sure do miss my tack driving DS-UF but not the UF hump. Black riser and camo limbs, yeah bet that does look good. Cant wait to get final specs on things.


sorry...just 25.5"-30"


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

NY911 said:


> Searching the web, I keep seeing "Omen PRO" tossed around.....anyone got the skinny on that!?


yes.........


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Well gol dang it curly, thanks for the info, but you shattered my hopes. Why call it a dreamseason, seems the DS's have always been a little more hunter friendly brace and took care or us longer draw apes, sounds more like a new and improved Axe 6. Is there something else in the line up with longer draw and brace options???


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

trimantrekokc said:


> oh yeah, forgot to say that Browning is gone.


no real suprise here since the line has practically been the same for a few years now.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

jkeiffer said:


> no real suprise here since the line has practically been the same for a few years now.


 yep


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone here know by the got rid of the hf cams?!?!?!??!!


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

jrip said:


> Thats why I still shoot a HF6 this much speed and this quiet should be illegal. Ok well not illegal.. but there is a reason that I keep saying the 07'-08' HF6 is the bow that everybody is still trying to catch up with.


 Best hunting bow EVER MADE.Its the only bow I have kept over a year,and I will never get rid of my 07 xforce x6 with hf cams.29dl 74lb 358gr arrow at 347fps as of yesterday.Smooth draw ,very quiet, super accurate and the original warp speed producer.


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

axeforce6 said:


> Anyone here know by the got rid of the hf cams?!?!?!??!!


they ran the HF's for two years and in the 2nd year there was a threat of a lawsuit due to some bogus generalized theoretical geometry on a single cam bow (NOT HYBRID) saying that in practice it helped with noise and vibration. rather than spend the money on the lawsuit they went with the GX cam for increased efficiency as well as more letoff and slightly better speed. then they went to the AXE and UF cams a year after the GX.

later
jkeiffer


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Now...the real question...


ALL BLACK OR CAMO?


----------



## 137buck (Oct 4, 2005)

black with camo limbs....:wink:


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I cannot roll AT look. I could roll with Camo Riser, Black Limbs though...


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

ARGHHHH i keep waiting for pictures, and they dont appear! Im sorry guys i have a VERY short attention span,and stick to the pics!


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm doing black/skull limbs on the EVO. The black/infinity camo looks AAAAMmaaaaaazzziinnnngggg!!!
The riser design and new grip looks smooth as silk!


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

camoman73 said:


> ARGHHHH i keep waiting for pictures, and they dont appear! Im sorry guys i have a VERY short attention span,and stick to the pics!


Hang in there buddy! Only 33 hours and 20 minutes to go til midnite Friday! YeeeeHaaaaaaaaaaaawwwww!


----------



## Saskquatch (Sep 29, 2008)

BRUKSHOT said:


> Hang in there buddy! Only 33 hours and 20 minutes to go til midnite Friday! YeeeeHaaaaaaaaaaaawwwww!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

how many dealers have their new catalog?


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

APAnTN said:


> how many dealers have their new catalog?


I wanna know too!

Mark might be orderin another stabilizer or 2 from you after Friday! These new bows are killin me!


----------



## forkhorn83 (Jan 21, 2007)

that would be my exact set up :thumbs_up

can't wait to see the pics!



Karbon said:


> I cannot roll AT look. I could roll with Camo Riser, Black Limbs though...


----------



## jonw (Jun 25, 2009)

APAnTN said:


> how many dealers have their new catalog?


Unless they came in this afternoon we don't have any.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

come on mark, time to get the camera out and take some pics of the catalog........very interested in the new target bows and the ds evo.....


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i think that they will be changing their website soon


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm ready for something to be shown as well. PSE is the largest bow dealer in the nation right? "I could be wrong" so come on lead the way and show us something before everyone else. Im fired up


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

ChaseK said:


> I wanna know too!
> 
> Mark might be orderin another stabilizer or 2 from you after Friday! These new bows are killin me!


Just let me know and ill get you fixed up



mathewsk said:


> come on mark, time to get the camera out and take some pics of the catalog........very interested in the new target bows and the ds evo.....


I wish I had mine as well. Hopefully they will be here tomorrow


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

No catalogs...Just the info book, with Pics and Pricing. Been asked. ABB strings on Pro Series, and standard on Mainline bows.
Other than that, get your checkbooks ready!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

I saw some pichures......they's purty.......expeshully that evo.....I wants me a new madness xl for 3d......maybe a new huntin bow too????? 
Haha, I cant wait for you all to see them! Hurry up Friday so I can place an order....


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I will be shooting them all on October 9th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southpaw3d (Jan 19, 2003)

are there any new target colors? if so what are they, thanks.


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

NY911 said:


> I will be shooting them all on October 9th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dang...I will have mine tuned and hunting with by then! ,)


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

NY911 said:


> I will be shooting them all on October 9th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You suck. . . 

Anyhow, make sure to give us some feedback!! Can't wait! been checking this thread about every 2 hrs!


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

allright put the pics up or i'm kicking the dog


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't think it can get any better than my 60# Crackerized Omen...love this thing. I love the draw...my buddies hate it, but it isn't theirs. I find it smooth to draw even though it pulls like a 65#.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

ManOfKnight, if that new Bowmadness XL and EVO pull as smooth as the Z7 I might be with you shooting a PSE next league.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

d3ue3ce said:


> You suck. . .
> 
> Anyhow, make sure to give us some feedback!! Can't wait! been checking this thread about every 2 hrs!


Will do...we will be filming some promos while we are there...anyone going better dress purty!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

Got the pic of the DS Evo, going to be a big seller! VERY SWEET! New stabs and quivers coming too.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Just search the web guys :thumb:

http://pgremeaux.com/en/2010/08/pse-2011-avant-gout/


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

some real sweet stuff coming out as usual...will be placing an order friday...


----------



## bowman1964 (Nov 22, 2007)

LeEarl said:


> Just search the web guys :thumb:
> 
> http://pgremeaux.com/en/2010/08/pse-2011-avant-gout/


the specs are wrong for that bow


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

That bow is ooollllldddd news!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Yep it is, but maybe some have not seen it. Can not wait until Friday :thumb:


----------



## jonw (Jun 25, 2009)

Quit teasing us and just post some pics and specs:shade: we won't tell nobody:zip:


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Someone just tell me if they will have anything like the omen coming........ Its a simple question, I dont need any specs now just a yes or no.. please? thanks,..


----------



## n0ckchaser (Aug 29, 2008)

*shhhhhh*

You didn't hear it from me but this is the Dream Season EVO!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Aggieland said:


> Someone just tell me if they will have anything like the omen coming........ Its a simple question, I dont need any specs now just a yes or no.. please? thanks,..


The Omen Pro.....................:shhh:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

n0ckchaser said:


> You didn't hear it from me but this is the Dream Season EVO!


Nice....very, very nice...I personally will take off the rubbers for a sleeker look...a B-Stinger 10.25 incherwith 8 ouces...oh..and the bad ass new Trophy Ridge rest that is coming out this winter...


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

sweet


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

That bow looks sick, in profile kinda like the bowtech captain, and I loved how that bow looked. I will be keeping an eye on this thread. If the draw is like the Z7, or the Maxxis I just might have try one out!!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

n0ckchaser said:


> You didn't hear it from me but this is the Dream Season EVO!


Ohhhhh..I blew it up on my computer here at work - there is a threaded hole where each of the "fins" are on the backbone of the riser...PERFECT for mounting a lower side bar mount or SIMS Module!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

4IDARCHER said:


> That bow looks sick, in profile kinda like the bowtech captain, and I loved how that bow looked. I will be keeping an eye on this thread. If the draw is like the Z7, or the Maxxis I just might have try one out!!!!


First impression was , "Hey...that bow has a little Captain in it!" LOL

That is a HOT bow...cant wait to get one!


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

That is a very very sweet looking bow. Now the Omen "PRO" I would assume that means a longer ATA or what.. Very interested in seeing that beast..


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Aggieland said:


> That is a very very sweet looking bow. Now the Omen "PRO" I would assume that means a longer ATA or what.. Very interested in seeing that beast..


33 5/8 brace...5.5" brace....366 fps........so i hear...


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

n0ckchaser said:


> You didn't hear it from me but this is the Dream Season EVO!


I wish they'd do away with that alien head at each end of the riser.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

NY911 said:


> 33 5/8 brace...5.5" brace....366 fps........so i hear...


Thats what the OMEN is now right??? Sounds the same or maybe Im way wrong. maybe mass weight is 3.0 pounds???? tell me yes..


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

Aggieland said:


> Thats what the OMEN is now right??? Sounds the same or maybe Im way wrong. maybe mass weight is 3.0 pounds???? tell me yes..


My understanding is, same bow, new name. Sorry Aggie  Maybe the rumors of an ATA show bow are true???????????????


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

ColoradoHunter said:


> My understanding is, same bow, new name. Sorry Aggie  Maybe the rumors of an ATA show bow are true???????????????


I get so confused trying to read between the lines.. Im just a one bow a year kinda guy so I guess I will have to wait till at least the ATA show to make up my mind on what bows i want to shoot and buy for the year. But so far things are looking great..


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

ColoradoHunter said:


> My understanding is, same bow, new name. Sorry Aggie  Maybe the rumors of an ATA show bow are true???????????????


Wrong! Omen is improved! I'm looking at it right now!....mucho better!


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

curley30030x said:


> Wrong! Omen is improved! I'm looking at it right now!....mucho better!


Can you pm me some sort of details. Im aready sold on the old omen. So im almost certain the new one I will own..


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Looking at the EVO, I was wondering if there was any way to mount a quiver other then the sight holes? I like a two piece quiver or one that mounts to the top of the riser like on the fuse or T-series of quivers. Hopefully PSE will come out with a quiver that can mount to the riser on these bows.


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

The do have quivers that are two piece. I used The Eclipse 2 piece on my omen!


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

4IDARCHER said:


> Looking at the EVO, I was wondering if there was any way to mount a quiver other then the sight holes? I like a two piece quiver or one that mounts to the top of the riser like on the fuse or T-series of quivers. Hopefully PSE will come out with a quiver that can mount to the riser on these bows.


If you look close the holes are there for the two piece quivers, right under the limb pockets middle of the riser end.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone heard of PSE considering using a carbon riser to match things up with hoyt. Or is that something they are not interested in trying..?


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

What's up Curley? I can't wait to get one of these bad boys ordered


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

thebeav said:


> What's up Curley? I can't wait to get one of these bad boys ordered


That Supra looks like a great spot bow. 2" longer than the BMXL. Looks like a shooter. 
I've got 2 bows on order. Well see if I cam keep to only 2 new ones this year. The lineup looks strong. Great riser designs and look slick!


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

:teeth::mg: Too cool........


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

dig the new riser & limb pockets... so very nice... cant wait to see the full lineup


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

That bow looks SICk!!!!!!!


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Karbon said:


> That bow looks SICk!!!!!!!


 Yes it does,beside the dampeners,but the riser is cool


----------



## limamike55 (Sep 8, 2010)

Any pictures or news on the Vendetta?


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

man that evo is sweet, cant wait to try it


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

The Evo looks nice.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Man, looks like PSE is going to have some really really sweet bows out this year. Not only from a preformance standpoint but they look much cooler than the past few years.. Nice work fellas.. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

You guys should really like the 2011 line-up. Like NY911 said, my text to him Sunday was "WOW". Even though I buy one of each I usually know within a couple of days which ones I really like.....well, I am having a really hard time figuring out which ones I will be using for 3D vs. indoor vs. hunting. Last year I had a really hard time on the hunting side. This year I can honestly say I am having a hard time choosing all 3. As NY911/Dan will tell you I have loved the Omen for the IBO Worlds the last 2 years but the Dream Season EVO is unbelievable. I literally had to look at the bow to make sure the arrow went down range because I felt nothing in my hand on shot!! For you guys that are looking for a multiple purpose bow GOOD LUCK! why? There are many to choose from!!!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

The Evo will be ordered on Friday.

PSEREPNE, what is the estimated ship dates if an order is placed Oct 1?


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

Karbon, PM sent. JB


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

did they get the hump out of the cams????? if they did, it looks like i will be shooting a pse in the near future!!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks PSErepNE


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

mathewsk, I don't mean to sound like a jerk but what "hump"? I think the "hump" so many people talk about is the fact that with the aggressive cams of the UF the shooter is holding peak longer than usuall and their muscle (bow drawing muscles) are not used to it so it feels like a "hump". If you put the bow (tuned correctly that is) on a draw force mapper you would see that there is no "hump". I know someone is going to slam me for saying this so when you do please post a verifiable draw force map of the UF cam illustrating this "hump" please. Note: I did say Please! Those like myself who have shot the Omen with the UF cam for awhile are perplexed when people refer to the "hump". Dan/NY911, you have shot my Omen (in fact one of the very first made by PSE) do you recall a "hump"? JB


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

No hump in the Axe IMO


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Axe is smooth assilk..no doubt...

There is no "hump"on the Omen..but it IS an aggressive cam - it will NOT pull likean Oneida....LOL..Mind you the Omen I shot 2 years ago - was JB's as he mentioned...and it was acouple inches too short for me...

When an aggressive cam loads up as you pull it - you WILL notice when you fall into the let off...but I would never call it a hump...that insinuates something you have to climb over...and that is just not true with today's bow...just pull and shoot!


Oh...and MORE PICS PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (notice I said please..LOL)


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

I am talking about the uf cams... i am not bashing.. i owned a uf ds.. loved the bow but the drop of to the valley got to old for me...it stacked up to much before it dropped off to the valley.. and yes the bow was tuned to perfection... and the bow stacked arrows... for a hunting bow it was great, but to shoot 3-d all day long it got tough on occassions.. and yes the axe cams are alot nicer to pull then the uf cams..


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I think the drop off into the valley is what most are refering to as a Hump. I also did not like this drop off, but loved the X-forces benifits of speed. Does the EVO stack weight as quickly as the past X-forces, or is it a more gradual build up, similar to a Maxxis or Z7 cam?


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Second the "please"


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Great looking lineup now I cannot wait for October 9. I have to agree with JB on the "hump" If the bow is not set to specs. It is going to feel a lot more difficult to draw than it really needs to be.


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Hump or load up into the valley, whatever you want to call it, it was aburpt. Had my DS-UF for 9 months and when I was shooting a lot I learned to kind of roll into it, but when sitting on a deer stand in the WI winter all day it was hard not to make my arrow and everything jump and rattle a litlle even with my QAD locked and ready. Only stinking reason I sold the bow. My Infinity now is a phenominal hunting machine, however I can't hold it as steady at long range as that DS, the DS to me was better balanced and the PSE grip is rock solid for me. I want a new DS!!! Currently jealous/ticked that I may not get to play in all your EVO games if it only goes to 30" like Curly says. This thing should be called the EVO AXE, sounds more like an Axe 6 by the specs, not a longer ATA/brace of the past DS's. WAAAAA!!


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

Can anyone give specs yet, like speed, length, and brace? If not can you at least compare draw cycle to uf d season or axe? Also can bow come in all camo or all skull? Thanks really interested in this one


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

Damn that EVO looks good! Reminds me of a Klingon battle axe lol...


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

345 IBO, 6" bh, 32.5 ATA....same cams as Axe, different riser and limb pockets


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you, any chance of 7in version, brace worries me a bit, however this does sound like less vibe and noise compared to axe. You dont happen to know finish options do you? Thanks


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

trimantrekokc said:


> 345 IBO, 6" bh, 32.5 ATA....same cams as Axe, different riser and limb pockets


 IMPROVED cams. Not quite the same as this years axe.


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Ghostbuck, that is funny chit, It does look Klingon. Chong Lee banging the drums in your avatar is great. Anyway I will quit my whining but just curious what change in design limits the 30" max EVO from going to 30.5 like the Axe 6 does. It is the exact specs, ATA, brace, IBO.


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

Improved how, if I can get over brace ht this bow could be my destroyer replacement. Had d season with gx cams and loved it except for spongy back wall, axe cam fixed this, however I felt fhey were louder and had vibe in them


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Battle AXE is a good term for that bow.. looks sweet


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I hear that they are smoother than the axe...not sure how you can do that.


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

Smoother? Holy cow, doesnt get muvh better than axe draw. Anyone know if it is slt grip or best grip, definitely like best better


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Karbon said:


> I hear that they are smoother than the axe...not sure how you can do that.


I am wondering the same thing?


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

One more day :thumb:


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

CAB007 said:


> Smoother? Holy cow, doesnt get muvh better than axe draw. Anyone know if it is slt grip or best grip, definitely like best better


according to the info the DS evo has the BEST raptor grip on it


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok, thank you, I assume best raptor due to difference im shelf, it looks bigger. This thing is sounding better each time. Any idea msrp?


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone feel like telling us what kind of MASS weight these 2011 bows have? are they lighter than the pervious?


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

CAB007 said:


> Ok, thank you, I assume best raptor due to difference im shelf, it looks bigger. This thing is sounding better each time. Any idea msrp?


MAP is 849 and the mass weight is 4.4 on the ds Evo


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

TTT guys


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

steve hilliard said:


> TTT guys


Who are TTT guys? LOL........Where are you residing now in Arizona? I thought you were in Tucson? Whats the weather like out there now and tell me some good thoughts about the desert.....I miss it so much.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

rembrandt said:


> Who are TTT guys? LOL........Where are you residing now in Arizona? I thought you were in Tucson? Whats the weather like out there now and tell me some good thoughts about the desert.....I miss it so much.


No Remmy, I am in Flagstaff area, actually closer to Williams. I had a place in N.Phx but moved in the mountains 5 years ago. Its cool now , low 70s and 40s at night


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

trimantrekokc said:


> MAP is 849 and the mass weight is 4.4 on the ds Evo


I need a 3-3.5# omen. But im betting I will have to settle for whatever it weighs this year.. Still very excited.!


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

Omen pro is 4.35#...Little lighter than the EVO


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

steve hilliard said:


> No Remmy, I am in Flagstaff area, actually closer to Williams. I had a place in N.Phx but moved in the mountains 5 years ago. Its cool now , low 70s and 40s at night


You know what..........you make me so upset. I'm over here in Alabama with all this humidity, trees everwhere and the hills are not very high and I can't see the beautiful sunsets and you are living out in the mts with dry air, temp. great and near flagstaff. now you know why I'm upset and to top it off, I can live anywhere on this planet and can't.........


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

The PSE's intrigue me and I might have to try one of the new ones......but right now I am totally smitten with the Elite bows. My GT500 is so sweet to shoot, but my son has laid claim to my backup bow so I am kinda looking for a good backup. What PSE bow has a 36 ATA or longer ATA?


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

rembrandt said:


> You know what..........you make me so upset. I'm over here in Alabama with all this humidity, trees everwhere and the hills are not very high and I can't see the beautiful sunsets and you are living out in the mts with dry air, temp. great and near flagstaff. now you know why I'm upset and to top it off, I can live anywhere on this planet and can't.........


LOL, I thought you would stay in TX forever . My area is really gorgeous but comes with a price. Poverty with a view they all tell me.Its pricey and alot of folks have lost or left there homes


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

rembrandt said:


> The PSE's intrigue me and I might have to try one of the new ones......but right now I am totally smitten with the Elite bows. My GT500 is so sweet to shoot, but my son has laid claim to my backup bow so I am kinda looking for a good backup. What PSE bow has a 36 ATA or longer ATA?


bowmadness XL -36
Vendetta XL - 35
Supra - 38
money maker and dominator are 40


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

If anyone know for sure that something special "hunting bow" will be held back until the ATA show, please PM me.. I dont need details just need to save some cash until then.. thanks


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Aggieland said:


> If anyone know for sure that something special "hunting bow" will be held back until the ATA show, please PM me.. I dont need details just need to save some cash until then.. thanks


LOL, save your money I think we will a hard time deciding this year anyway


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

steve hilliard said:


> LOL, save your money I think we will a hard time deciding this year anyway


true that,


----------



## wgonfan (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh gosh, I'm in a pickle. 2 weeks ago I just put a Vendetta XS on Lay-way at my local shop and now I'm thinking I should just wait for the 2011 stuff, but I don't know if my money is refundable/transferable. Should I wait or talk him into selling my the 2010 vendetta for $100 or so less than the $590 it was listed at??


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

wgonfan said:


> Oh gosh, I'm in a pickle. 2 weeks ago I just put a Vendetta XS on Lay-way at my local shop and now I'm thinking I should just wait for the 2011 stuff, but I don't know if my money is refundable/transferable. Should I wait or talk him into selling my the 2010 vendetta for $100 or so less than the $590 it was listed at??


Gonna be back for 2011. Great bow, and same specs.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

curley30030x said:


> Gonna be back for 2011. Great bow, and same specs.


Curley,

Is the Vendetta XL being brought back as well? As is or revised maybe? Thx.

Dawg


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Will the EVO cam offer a better valley than the Axe? That was the only thing I didn't like about the Axe.


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

We are getting closer and closer to Friday....The day I officially get to spend more money on an EVO.

Black riser and camo limbs please!!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

DustyRx said:


> Will the EVO cam offer a better valley than the Axe? That was the only thing I didn't like about the Axe.


Interesting, that's the first time I heard about a short valley on the Axe. I thought it was larger than my GT500 or SA.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

tdawg21 said:


> Curley,
> 
> Is the Vendetta XL being brought back as well? As is or revised maybe? Thx.
> 
> Dawg


not curly but yet it is back...pretty much same w/only different camo


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

eyedoc said:


> We are getting closer and closer to Friday....The day I officially get to spend more money on an EVO.
> 
> Black riser and camo limbs please!!!!! :darkbeer:


only offered on the DS evo in that color combo....camo, black or skulls on most other bows


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I may have to buy two, one black one camo. Then I can have a Camo Riser, Black limbs -selling off the Black Riser Camo Limb leftover!


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

trimantrekokc said:


> not curly but yet it is back...pretty much same w/only different camo


That's ok. You'll do :happy:. Especially since you're giving me good news. I wanted one and just never got around to getting it so I'm pretty happy. Thx.

Dawg


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

trimantrekokc said:


> only offered on the DS evo in that color combo....camo, black or skulls on most other bows


They will do that to any bow. But would be through the Custom Shop.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

eyedoc said:


> We are getting closer and closer to Friday....The day I officially get to spend more money on an EVO.
> 
> Black riser and camo limbs please!!!!! :darkbeer:


 Are the PSEs coming out tomorrow? someone said the 9th!


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

What all will the custom shop do for you if you ask? is their a limit?


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

aggieland said:


> what all will the custom shop do for you if you ask? Is their a limit?



they will not build you a carbon riser version


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Karbon said:


> they will not build you a carbon riser version


Dang..


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

how about a 3.0 pound version of the omen at a 5" bh?


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

Aggieland said:


> What all will the custom shop do for you if you ask? is their a limit?


About anything you want. Color combos are the easiest.
Far example. My wife got a custom Vendetta XL special RED color in 26"!
And a Shark X in a hot pink! They're all about customer service. You just need to understand, the more custom, the more patient you'll need to be, and willing to pay for the work


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

curley30030x said:


> About anything you want. Color combos are the easiest.
> Far example. My wife got a custom Vendetta XL special RED color in 26"!
> And a Shark X in a hot pink! They're all about customer service. You just need to understand, the more custom, the more patient you'll need to be, and willing to pay for the work


You know, Lee Martin, Hanover Hydro, and John's Customs can help cure most custom fixes too.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Karbon said:


> You know, Lee Martin, Hanover Hydro, and John's Customs can help cure most custom fixes too.


Really, ? Tell me more.. never heard about what they do etc..


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Im going back hunting now,cant wait till tomarrow to see some pic of the new OMEN.


----------



## hoefj (Dec 10, 2008)

Karbon said:


> I may have to buy two, one black one camo. Then I can have a Camo Riser, Black limbs -selling off the Black Riser Camo Limb leftover!


i might be interested in the "leftover"...


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

Karbon said:


> You know, Lee Martin, Hanover Hydro, and John's Customs can help cure most custom fixes too.


You think, knowing me...and my bows...I know that! lol
John made my Axe the sexiest bow out there!...He does my strings, making them even more enjoyable to shoot!


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

curley30030x said:


> They will do that to any bow. But would be through the Custom Shop.


correct , but on the DS evo it doesn't cost any extra


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Back TTT guys :wink:


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

curley30030x said:


> IMPROVED cams. Not quite the same as this years axe.


very minor differences from what I am hearing, specific holes for mods to address slippage, new look to the cam, and a little bit of track work for efficiency purposes so probably ever so slightly different draw force curve but I doubt you can see it or measure it.

I think the Evo Riser will be the same as the OMEN riser just a different limb deflection and cams. 

later
jkeiffer


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

jkeiffer said:


> very minor differences from what I am hearing, specific holes for mods to address slippage, new look to the cam, and a little bit of track work for efficiency purposes so probably ever so slightly different draw force curve but I doubt you can see it or measure it.
> 
> I think the Evo Riser will be the same as the OMEN riser just a different limb deflection and cams.
> 
> ...


by looks they are the same....same cutouts and looks like same machining....i think th edifference in cams is probably part of the difference in BH


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

jkeiffer said:


> very minor differences from what I am hearing, specific holes for mods to address slippage, new look to the cam, and a little bit of track work for efficiency purposes so probably ever so slightly different draw force curve but I doubt you can see it or measure it.
> 
> I think the Evo Riser will be the same as the OMEN riser just a different limb deflection and cams.
> 
> ...


That may be, but I had 2 things I didnt like about the Axe from last year.... 1) the cam slippage and the need for mod lockers 2) the cable slide eating cables, ruining expensive custom sets. It looks like these 2 things have been addressed. That makes me a very happy archer, and looking forward to placing my order tomorrow.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

eyedoc said:


> That may be, but I had 2 things I didnt like about the Axe from last year.... 1) the cam slippage and the need for mod lockers 2) the cable slide eating cables, ruining expensive custom sets. It looks like these 2 things have been addressed. That makes me a very happy archer, and looking forward to placing my order tomorrow.


The exact reason I am ordering as well.

Plus it looks EVIL.


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

Let's see some pics of the Supra!!!


----------



## ZORRO (Jan 15, 2003)

too much info about the new line hear like some of you have PICS!
please, MORE PICS, expecially for the SUPRA ad all the others, is someone dont' want to add the picsfor the secrets, send to me in pm, so I'll add the pics for us...


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

Where's the beef???


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

what is the black thing a string stopper?

* the thing right under the grip and behind the stab*


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Karbon said:


> Interesting, that's the first time I heard about a short valley on the Axe. I thought it was larger than my GT500 or SA.


the shop i work at just picke up pse and i have only shot the axe 6 and 7 my buddy said he was not crazy about the valley i thought it was fine but we shoot diff. bows now cant wait to see the evo and the omen


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

petrey10 said:


> what is the black thing a string stopper?
> 
> * the thing right under the grip and behind the stab*


A Vibracheck Backstop and thick wrist sling


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

Im sorry....Im drooling over all these bows, and all the info.....Hope PSE lets the pics loose...Because I feel very selfish having all this sitting on my desk......
They will unleash the beast when they see fit


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

NY911 said:


> I will be shooting them all on October 9th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I can't wait, but i'm going to be a few hours late.


----------



## stickflinger76 (Mar 18, 2005)

I have got word that the 2011 ds evo will replace the axe 7 model. Axe cams, 7 " BH, similar riser to the OG ds. Just as jkeiffer has mentioned the cam work was very great in detail but unnoticable as far as measuring.


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

Anyone know for sure on d season evo. One person said 345 ibo with 6in brace, now it's 7 in. just looking for true specs want to get order in right away depending on specs, thanks


----------



## stickflinger76 (Mar 18, 2005)

The axe six is already that and more, why would they make a bow just the same with a different name? I was told axe 7 is replaced by ds evo, 7 in BH. That is just hearsay but it makes sense.


----------



## limamike55 (Sep 8, 2010)

Any news or changes to the Vendetta in 2011?


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

stickflinger76 said:


> I have got word that the 2011 ds evo will replace the axe 7 model. Axe cams, 7 " BH, similar riser to the OG ds. Just as jkeiffer has mentioned the cam work was very great in detail but unnoticable as far as measuring.


False. Axe 7 is still here!


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

CAB007 said:


> Anyone know for sure on d season evo. One person said 345 ibo with 6in brace, now it's 7 in. just looking for true specs want to get order in right away depending on specs, thanks


EVO is a 6" BH Model. 345 IBO. Looking at it as I type this ,)


----------



## stickflinger76 (Mar 18, 2005)

curley30030x said:


> False. Axe 7 is still here!


In Washington maybe...but in Tucson Az. the word is no mas.


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

stickflinger76 said:


> In Washington maybe...but in Tucson Az. the word is no mas.


Its in the Catalog, they Printed, and in the pricing with a part #....


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

like to see pse have a bow with the sams specs. as mathews conquest 3 single cam no plastic limb pockets for $500.00 dollars


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Anywhere in this 8 pages did we get names and specs on the new bows?


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

limamike55 said:


> Any news or changes to the Vendetta in 2011?


Nothing Major, just the updated cam with the Posi-Lock Inner cam


----------



## bowtech-101-340 (Sep 26, 2010)

n0ckchaser said:


> You didn't hear it from me but this is the Dream Season EVO!


If that is what the new pse looks like then its by by mathews and hello PSE.


----------



## no alibi (Jun 22, 2010)

cmon,your killn us!


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

bowtech-101-340 said:


> If that is what the new pse looks like then its by by mathews and hello PSE.


Thats The new DreamSeason EVO for sure!


----------



## limamike55 (Sep 8, 2010)

curley30030x said:


> Nothing Major, just the updated cam with the Posi-Lock Inner cam


Thanks Curley. It also sounds like the Bow Madness is becoming more like a Vendetta with a smoother draw cycle?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

limamike55 said:


> Thanks Curley. It also sounds like the Bow Madness is becoming more like a Vendetta with a smoother draw cycle?


Bow Madness remains a single cam line up....Vendetta is not.


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

limamike55 said:


> Thanks Curley. It also sounds like the Bow Madness is becoming more like a Vendetta with a smoother draw cycle?


 Not really:
Vendetta XL:
7 1/4" BH
35" A2A
4.4#
328 IBO
$649.99 MSRP

Bowmadness XL
6" BH
36" A2A
4.4#
340 IBO
$699 MSRP

Guess they're close, wouldn't mind having both myself! ,)


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

do I have it right that all the real honest to Pete drooling can start in earnest tomorrow???????


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

With those specs I guess I'll stick to my Axe 6 since it has the same specs as the DS Evo. Why would they make that and keep the Axe 6, unless they dropped the Axe 6?  This wait is KILLIN ME :mg: I wanna see the rest of the line!


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

Bnbfishin said:


> With those specs I guess I'll stick to my Axe 6 since it has the same specs as the DS Evo. Why would they make that and keep the Axe 6, unless they dropped the Axe 6?  This wait is KILLIN ME :mg: I wanna see the rest of the line!


The 6 is still in the lineup. Kinda like how Hoyt kept the Maxxis and Alphamax series. Close, but not quite. EVO has new grip/Pockets 4.4 lbs----Axe6 is 4.25lbs. same riser and pockets as 10'


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm not familiar with Hoyts as I have always shot PSE bows but thanks for the info. Guess I'll have to check one out when the local shop gets in the new line. Any ideas when the new line will be shipping?


curley30030x said:


> The 6 is still in the lineup. Kinda like how Hoyt kept the Maxxis and Alphamax series. Close, but not quite. EVO has new grip/Pockets 4.4 lbs----Axe6 is 4.25lbs. same riser and pockets as 10'


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

Orders can be placed tomorrow.


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

word i have is nothing will *ship* until november.


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

That EVO is sweet looking, I really like the lines of the riser, and I'd be willing to bet it feels pretty stable at full draw.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Khunter said:


> That EVO is sweet looking, I really like the lines of the riser, and I'd be willing to bet it feels pretty stable at full draw.



Did i miss the pictures? :dontknow:


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

yeah, there was a picture posted last night, i beleive its on page 6 or 7


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

erikbarnes25197 said:


> yeah, there was a picture posted last night, i beleive its on page 6 or 7



Found it! Thanks.


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

no problem!! cant wait to see the entire lineup!!!!!


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

how about another teaser pic????? please


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's a question...should we start a new thread for more info or just stick with this thread?? I would love to share more with you guys but not sure if it's too confusing now in this thread???? JB


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

start a new thread with all the pics together, also listing all of the bows in order with specs and color options would be nice.... would love to see a pic of the dominator and supra... since one of them will be my next purchase, then possibly the new ds evo to hunt with next fall.....


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

This is THE thread all of the other manufacturers are looking at - let them fly here Boss!


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

But Dan it may be easier for everyone else to look at them in a new thread don't you think???  JB


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Sure - DO ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Wait - pics or info?


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know Dan do you really think people want to see pics?? JB


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I do...but I am odd....of course..LOL..

They may just want to wait till the catalogs are out or the web site is updated....


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

NY911 said:


> That bow is ooollllldddd news!


Sure is.... so LeEarl please post the correct web page that broke the news not some photo thief !! Kidding but you can bet any new product photos I put on my web page from now on will have ARCHERY NEWS NOW printed all across them. 

http://www.archerynewsnow.com/Classic10.html

Bottom of the page.


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

Let everyone see the pics! I look at them all day, just to torture myself, that I have to wait for it to land in my hands!!!


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

Well Dan, Let me think about it. I need to get some dinner and think about this. By the way guys Pete says Hi!!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I am leaving work in an hour and a half....eat fast..LOL


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

looks like i will check them out tomorrow, gotta head out the door for work now!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

How much is a can of Skoal in New Hampshire?


----------



## Deepfryer (Feb 21, 2009)

If my rep shows up at the shop without my EVO ...................Thinking,thinking ,thinking, thinking.....Ya know what Jim, i don't think I need any thing at this time....lol


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

So the specs/catalog should be on PSE's website at midnight, right? Who's timezone, its about 11pm CST right now.


----------



## Big Johnc (Sep 2, 2007)

Mmmmmmmm looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry guys, after dinner got suckered into karoke bar. After a week long 12 hour days of sales meetings us PSE reps need to unwind sometimes!! I will be travelling all day tomorrow crossing our fine country so I don't think I will be able to get on AT while flying. Then Sat. morning I am sure the 2 sweetest girls will want to play with there dad. Oh and no Dan I did not sing!! But if you guys want to hear some great singing ask Paul Penix, Larry Boring, or Tony Valentine ([email protected]) they rock!!! Shouldn't have drank so much water and got to be up so darn early!! JB


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

JB. Please oh PLEASE tell me Jad got up and sang and u have video for me that I can hold over his head HAHAHAHA ........not that I would EVER do that!!!!!
Glad u guys had a good time!!!
You all deserve a break!


----------



## Rustie (Jan 14, 2010)

PICS!!!!!!! SPECS!!!!!!:drummer:


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Its the first!!!!


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

Been waiting all week for these pics,where are they im ready to place order for new omen pro.lets see those pics.


2010 hoyt carbon matrix 28'' 60lbs


----------



## roushvert9 (Sep 21, 2010)

Still nothing. I was hoping to wake up and my computer be sitting on the PSE homepage with a Bunch of new bows and my screen flashing saying "ORDER NOW"


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

Nothing yet on the PSE site, anyone know what time everything is to be released?


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

What no pics must be a new thread somewhere, last year the whole pdf catalog was put up!!! Must be a new thread.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I havnt even seen where it will be redone today...that is unconfirmed info...


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Not to tough to take some digital pics of the catalogs, or start spilling some specs on all the other bows, it is the least someone can do after the last couple weeks of childish nan nan na boo boo. Inhumane.


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

PSE still has a lot of orders on the2010 bows. I'm being told website won't be live til close to november 1. Hope we don't have to wait that long!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Pics? pics? pics?

P I C S????


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

I called PSE yesterday and they told me that the website probably won't be updated for a couple of weeks. Looks like PSEREPNE isn't going to provide any info in the near future either. Sooooooooo, so much for waiting til October 1st!


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

everyone has to remember it is only 5:40 am in Tuscon


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

MoBuzzCut said:


> everyone has to remember it is only 5:40 am in Tuscon


Your point is?:spy: 
I'm up...:ranger::ranger:


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

I remembeer last year when you just went to the site , you couldn't see the new bows _BUT_ if you went up to the web address block and changed something from 2009 to 2010, the new ones came up. Don't remember exactly what the deal was but it was something like that. I also don't remember what time of day that option became available. But I'm sure the first person to figure it all out will post it for us though, RIGHT?

Dawg


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Aaaaaaah its Friday! Lots of reasons to be happy. Although with a few pictures I could even be happier!


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

Karbon said:


> Your point is?:spy:
> I'm up...:ranger::ranger:


I am up too but they are still at home out there


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

LOL, only kidding buddy. Just excited...


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Pics would be nice but specs would do to. Someone tell us about the Omen Pro or any of the other new models if you can. Thanks.


----------



## zakk54 (Sep 20, 2005)

Just ordered 2 Dream Season EVO'S, first two ordered by a dealer this year... Will ship very soon I'm told, in assembly as I write this! Woo Hoo! I sold all my stock 2010 stuff and my personal bow; one of these is for me!!!! PSE RULES!!!!!


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

allright guys its friday , lets see pics and rest of bows


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

My dealer ordered already!!!!


----------



## ZORRO (Jan 15, 2003)

zakk54 said:


> Just ordered 2 Dream Season EVO'S, first two ordered by a dealer this year... Will ship very soon I'm told, in assembly as I write this! Woo Hoo! I sold all my stock 2010 stuff and my personal bow; one of these is for me!!!! PSE RULES!!!!!


 if you had ordered, you know and had see the models and pics.....WHERE ARE THIS PICS?


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Dealer has my order also....now the waiting game.

I definitely can be patient...It only took 4 1/2 months for my Infinity to come in. Bring on the DS Evo!!!


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Karbon said:


> My dealer ordered already!!!!


Karbon,

What color did you order?


----------



## zakk54 (Sep 20, 2005)

ZORRO said:


> if you had ordered, you know and had see the models and pics.....WHERE ARE THIS PICS?


Unfortunately my dealer binder has not arrived yet and I haven't seen pictures other than what was posted a few pages back... The reason I ordered is I knew how good the axe-6 was from the ones I sold and tuned for customers, the EVO can only be better! I'm still a HUGE fan of the Madness Line (Single Cam Diehard) as well... PSERepNE is my local rep so when he gets back from Arizona I'm sure we will sit down and go over the new lineup... SORRY! I Want to see the other stuff as well!!!!

Mike B


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Karbon hop in your Leer jet and fly out west, wake those Arizonians up, give em some coffee to wear off last nights Karokee party, and tell them the rest of the country is up and waiting!!!


----------



## zakk54 (Sep 20, 2005)

Both Black with infinity Limbs... That is such a hot color combo! I have an all black Axe-6 here waiting for pickup that has a treestand quiver on it; the thing looks really good! Just went with the new colors based on that and the picture posted a few pages back...


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

That is my first preference...

60lb limbs, RH, Black Riser, Camo Limbs....


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry if this has already been posted. But has anyone confirmed actual specs on the shoot through model, Dominator I believe is the name.


----------



## fxd2008 (Nov 15, 2009)

What pound Limbs are available on the PSE DREAMSEASON EVO?


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

50/60/70



fxd2008 said:


> What pound Limbs are available on the PSE DREAMSEASON EVO?


----------



## fxd2008 (Nov 15, 2009)

Do you think one with 50 pound limbs would push a 340 grain arrow 285 to 290 at 28.5 draw? Would the max draw weight be around 52 to 53.


----------



## Bugle'm In (Jun 28, 2006)

It's the first Curley, post up what you have been rubbing in our faces for the last couple days..... 

I was hoping the new catelog would show up at the shop last night (R.S. said they should be on their way) but no luck.


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

Bugle'm In said:


> It's the first Curley, post up what you have been rubbing in our faces for the last couple days.....
> 
> I was hoping the new catelog would show up at the shop last night (R.S. said they should be on their way) but no luck.


They should be there any day I'm sure! :wink:


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

eyedoc said:


> That is my first preference...
> 
> 60lb limbs, RH, Black Riser, Camo Limbs....


Yup 25 ordered buddy!


----------



## Mbmadness (May 19, 2009)

Is there any way to get the red cable slide for my axe 6 ?? Thx for any help


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Mbmadness said:


> Is there any way to get the red cable slide for my axe 6 ?? Thx for any help


I am pretty sure you can get those thru any PSE dealer soon


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Karbon said:


> My dealer ordered already!!!!


What spec Evo did you order,black riser??


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

All Black, but since he has a bunch on order, I may switch it up if the Camo looks REAL good.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Karbon said:


> All Black, but since he has a bunch on order, I may switch it up if the Camo looks REAL good.


 Stay with the all black...............the X-forces just look so much better..............in black.


I´d say most bows do




........................resale should also be easier :mg::shade:..............I mean in a couple years............


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

this threas says not much has changed for the pse hunting lineup but minor changes.

http://www.archeryshop.com.au/


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

Mbmadness said:


> Is there any way to get the red cable slide for my axe 6 ?? Thx for any help


yes they will be available through your dealer. retail will br around $5 if i remember right!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Man the new 2011 PSE line looks GREAT this year. I have picked out 3 for me and 1 for each of my kids and wife :thumb: We will ALL be shooting PSE bows this year.


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

wow the bows look sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice new cloths and hats too!!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Where are you guys seeing the new bows at?


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

BradMc26 said:


> Where are you guys seeing the new bows at?


same here. where are they?


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

looks to me like they were pulled.........


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

LeEarl said:


> Man the new 2011 PSE line looks GREAT this year. I have picked out 3 for me and 1 for each of my kids and wife :thumb: We will ALL be shooting PSE bows this year.


lol thats funny right there lol.


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

Mbmadness said:


> Is there any way to get the red cable slide for my axe 6 ?? Thx for any help


I ask the rep the same question already. I was told the rod also changed, so the new cable slide may not work on the 2010's, and older. I still told him to get me a couple as soon as available so we will see......


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

This is getting old without pics. So now we have to wait till midnight again or what?


----------



## njlaker (Jun 10, 2008)

i just called PSE and since no one wants to spill the beans,the Supra is 38"ata 7 " brace 318,the BMXL 36"ata 6" brace 340,and the Dominator 40"ata 7 1/2" brace 319 for the 2 cam


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

over 2000 views in 24 hours....hmmm..not bad.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

njlaker said:


> i just called PSE and since no one wants to spill the beans,the Supra is 38"ata 7 " brace 318,the BMXL 36"ata 6" brace 340,and the Dominator 40"ata 7 1/2" brace 319 for the 2 cam


What about the OMEN pro or whatever


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Aggieland said:


> What about the OMEN pro or whatever


Same specs I beleive, with a redesigned, beefier riser, the new generation of limbs, and a refined cam....it looks sinister sitting still.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

october first, no I mean second, or was that third I forget, maybe 4th or 5th, well at any rate pics will be up before our SS checks come, or aarp cards.........


----------



## Mbmadness (May 19, 2009)

can you pm me when you find out if they work or not on the 2010 model . thanx


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

njlaker said:


> i just called PSE and since no one wants to spill the beans,the Supra is 38"ata 7 " brace 318,the BMXL 36"ata 6" brace 340,and the Dominator 40"ata 7 1/2" brace 319 for the 2 cam


Do you by any chance know which cam comes on the SUPRA?


----------



## njlaker (Jun 10, 2008)

BRUKSHOT said:


> Do you by any chance know which cam comes on the SUPRA?


I just asked them the specs on the three bows I mentioned.She was more than willing to answer any questions I had.


----------



## PREDATOR JIM (Oct 6, 2005)

Any changes to the Moneymaker possible pics, any specs on the Dominator Pro and Supra


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

BRUKSHOT said:


> Do you by any chance know which cam comes on the SUPRA?


it sure looks like the cam they are using for the Bowmadess series


----------



## PREDATOR JIM (Oct 6, 2005)

Is the Supra a two cam or solo cam set up.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

PREDATOR JIM said:


> Any changes to the Moneymaker possible pics, any specs on the Dominator Pro and Supra


mmx hyrbid • ATA/IBO Speed: 314-306 fps
• 8” Brace Height
• 40” Axle to Axle
• 4.70 lbs. mass weight
• 26½”- 31” draw range
• 50, 60, 70 lb. peak weight

dominator pro hyrbid • ATA/IBO Speed: 319-311 fps
• 7½” Brace Height
• 40” Axle to Axle
• 4.80 lbs. mass weight
• 26” - 30½” draw range
• 50, 60, 70 lb. peak weight
• 75% letoff


DP 1 cam • ATA/IBO Speed: 310-302 fps
• 7¼” Brace Height
• 40½” Axle to Axle
• 4.75 lbs. mass weight
• 26” - 30½” draw range
• 50, 60, 70 lb. peak weight
• 75% letoff

supra ATA/IBO Speed: 318-310 fps
• 7” Brace Height
• 38” Axle to Axle
• 4.50 lbs. mass weight
• 26”- 31” draw range
• 50, 60, 70 lb. peak weight
• 75% letoff


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

PREDATOR JIM said:


> Is the Supra a two cam or solo cam set up.


1 cam...PSE doesn't have any 2 cams besides kids bows...all 1 cam or hybrid


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

supra sounds like a sweet target bow! any specs oon the EVO yet? that bow looks sick!


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

finally some good info!!! just need some more pics....


----------



## PREDATOR JIM (Oct 6, 2005)

Is that a new hyrbid cam for this year MMX and DPro and Supra


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

PREDATOR JIM said:


> Is that a new hyrbid cam for this year MMX and DPro and Supra


MM and DP has a new TH hybrid adjusts in 1/2"


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

trimantrekokc said:


> mmx hyrbid • ATA/IBO Speed: 314-306 fps
> • 8” Brace Height
> • 40” Axle to Axle
> • 4.70 lbs. mass weight
> ...


as usual, at my 31.5+ dl i'm left out. hoyt remains my friend.


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

avid3d said:


> as usual, at my 31.5+ dl i'm left out. hoyt remains my friend.




the vendetta XL goes to 32".............


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like the Supra for me. In fact, I'll probably just have to take 2 of them.. :nod:


----------



## limamike55 (Sep 8, 2010)

erikbarnes25197 said:


> the vendetta XL goes to 32".............


Do you know what the 2011 Vendetta XL brace height and speed will be?


----------



## roushvert9 (Sep 21, 2010)

avid3d said:


> as usual, at my 31.5+ dl i'm left out. hoyt remains my friend.


Have you walked into a shop and shot other bows? I shot a Hoyt Katera XL at a 32" draw. I was fed up with not having many choices in bows myself so i went to my local shop to see what we could do to shorten it up so i would have more options. Picked up a Bowtech Destroyer 340. Changed absolutely nothing to my draw or d loop length and with that bow i was at a 30'' draw


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

limamike55 said:


> Do you know what the Vendetta XL brace height and speed will be?


• ATA/IBO Speed: 328-320 fps
• 7-1/4” Brace Height
• 35” Axle to Axle
• 4.40 lbs. mass weight
• 26½”-32” draw range
• 50, 60, 70 lb. peak weight
• 75% letoff


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

roushvert9 said:


> Have you walked into a shop and shot other bows? I shot a Hoyt Katera XL at a 32" draw. I was fed up with not having many choices in bows myself so i went to my local shop to see what we could do to shorten it up so i would have more options. Picked up a Bowtech Destroyer 340. Changed absolutely nothing to my draw or d loop length and with that bow i was at a 30'' draw


i'd be curious to know how you took 2 inches out of your draw length and changed nothing in your draw. other probably would like to hear this also....


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Is anything in the new PSE lineup going to be under 4.0 lbs?


----------



## roushvert9 (Sep 21, 2010)

avid3d said:


> i'd be curious to know how you took 2 inches out of your draw length and changed nothing in your draw. other probably would like to hear this also....


Not all bows are made the exact same. ATA's are different cams are different. All bows do not draw equal


----------



## hunterpeep (Jan 6, 2009)

what happened to oct. 1st no pics any idea when


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

roushvert9 said:


> *Not all bows are made the exact same.* ATA's are different cams are different. All bows do not draw equal


You're right but there's not gonna be 2" difference in draw length between any 2 bows or companies. 1/2"? Sure. 5/8"? Possibly. 2"? Not happening. Something had to change in your form or simply the way you anchor. I'm very happy you got fitted with something new that you like though. I'd almost bet you that your shooting improved with the shorter draw length too???

Dawg


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

No more playing around. Here you guys go. First one!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

October 1st was just a guess far as I can see...no official release date that I know of...

PSERepNE is still flying back east from Az...last i talked to him he was in Cleveland...said he would scan and post pics as soon as he could...(dont forget he hasnt seen his family in over a week)


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Welll....now I cant decide on next year's hunting bow...Evo or Omen!/>!?!?!?


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

evo sounds sweet! omen looks nice too, look a bit heavier than last year, can't wait to shoot 'em


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Here is the second image..... I hope you guys are liking these :thumb:


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

liking very much! wheres the supra!!??!?!?!?!


----------



## roushvert9 (Sep 21, 2010)

Where is the order now button


----------



## dpops211 (Jan 15, 2009)

So basically the EVO is just an AXE 6 with a different riser design? I'm not getting all the hype here. VERY nice looking bow, thats for sure and i will be trying one. But is it worth the extra? Help me out here guys.


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks LeEarl for stepping up to the plate!!!


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

ordered me a omen pro today...anxious to check out the new pockets...


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Im really supprised that every bow in that lineup is well over 4 pounds.. Not a huge deal but I was really hoping they would break out some sort of carbon riser omen that was in the 3.0-3.5 lbs range.. Oh well there is still the ATA show, is something being saved for that????


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

dpops211 said:


> So basically the EVO is just an AXE 6 with a different riser design? I'm not getting all the hype here. VERY nice looking bow, thats for sure and i will be trying one. But is it worth the extra? Help me out here guys.


No...not just the riser. 

The Evo has the new limb pockets, the new grip, and the new limbs


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

LeEarl is the man, Dream Season Evo cant wait to shoot one, something about that riser is calling me :secret: :hal:


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

ummm...WHERE IS THE SUPRA!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah what he said


----------



## coaldigger (Sep 15, 2009)

Well Crap ! I was dead set on the new BMXL but now I'm starting to lean back towards the Vendetta XS(my original plan)....Hmmmmm Decisions, Decisions  What do you guy's think ? 60#/30"DL Which one to get ?


----------



## njlaker (Jun 10, 2008)

coaldigger said:


> Well Crap ! I was dead set on the new BMXL but now I'm starting to lean back towards the Vendetta XS(my original plan)....Hmmmmm Decisions, Decisions  What do you guy's think ? 60#/30"DL Which one to get ?


Vendetta XL


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

Sweet i like the omen pro, hard for me to part ways with my Carbon Matrix what do you guys think.


2010 Hoyt Carbon Matrix, Easton fmj, G5 t3s=awesome blood trails


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

1ryanman said:


> Sweet i like the omen pro, hard for me to part ways with my Carbon Matrix what do you guys think.
> 
> 
> 2010 Hoyt Carbon Matrix, Easton fmj, G5 t3s=awesome blood trails


I think Hoyt needs to make a carbon OMEN.. that is light weight.. but what do I know..


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I would like to see hoyt make a carbon speed bow that would be sweeeeet.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

dominator pro will be my next pse.... now just need to decide on the new hybrid or new single cam?????


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

OK, OK..... Here is the 3rd. Supra in the house :thumb:


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

The revised/improved Vendetta XL is the only thing I see that turns me on. Gotta have one of those for sure.

Dawg


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks LeEarl your a good man


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

=0 that supra is sick!!! i think PSE is gonna dominate target archery this year...but we will see what lurks in the shadows of other companies


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

possum boy, Im with you that supra looks sick i think PSE is back on top again,but only time will tell they have a awesome lineup this yr from what i have seen so far


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Wait till you guys see the Bow Madness line up!


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

NY911 said:


> Wait till you guys see the Bow Madness line up!


So you mean there are more bows coming? kinda confused..


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

hey LeEarl could you get the BM line up for us?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Aggieland said:


> So you mean there are more bows coming? kinda confused..


Yes..

PSE has the PRO Series (which we have seen above)

Still have to see the mainline bows includung the Bow Madness!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Dont do it Leearl - let them stew a bit..LOL


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

do it quick! i gotta go to bed so i can get up early to hunt in the morning! lol


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I have to do it, I can not wait...... Here is the Bow Madness LIne for 2011. AWESOME! New cam and more speed - A TRUE 340 fps. What a great year for PSE :thumb:


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

Brace height on the BMXL is down to 6".


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

that is nice.....like getting more cowbell


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

nice! where's the stinger now? only bow i'm still waiting for


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Some great looking bows. I am liking the shoot thur hybrid...
that supra is sexy...anyone know if that will be available in a hybrid cam?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

hunterpeep said:


> what happened to oct. 1st no pics any idea when


Been checking the PSe website all day.... Nothing... What a fricking Joke........


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Been checking the PSe website all day.... Nothing... What a fricking Joke........


Bud - what is the "joke"? You lost me.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Doesn't look like they changed the Omen much...can't believe they didn't go with a 5" brace height on it to gain speed, call it the Omen Ultra or Omen Xtreme...or even tweak it to gain extra speed. Don't think I need to upgrade...looks like the only big change is factory vibration dampeners on the limbs, fixed that with an Limbsaver Ultra Quad. However, when people begin to sell their Omen Pros for rock bottom prices in a few months because they can't handle the draw, I will purchase one and give this one to my brother :wink:


----------



## tecoutfitter (May 25, 2005)

well i said i wasnt gonna get rid of my bmxl....but the new one looks awesome.................what to do what to do.....looks like i will have to keep the old one and get a new one aswell.....


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

nothing was ever put out that the website would be up today with the new bows. just that they were available to the public eye...... as seen above.


----------



## Saskquatch (Sep 29, 2008)

I really like the mainline series. Have the prices stayed the same?


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

ManOfKnight said:


> Doesn't look like they changed the Omen much...can't believe they didn't go with a 5" brace height on it to gain speed, call it the Omen Ultra or Omen Xtreme...or even tweak it to gain extra speed. Don't think I need to upgrade...looks like the only big change is factory vibration dampeners on the limbs, fixed that with an Limbsaver Ultra Quad. However, when people begin to sell their Omen Pros for rock bottom prices in a few months because they can't handle the draw, I will purchase one and give this one to my brother :wink:


wouldent you have loved an Omen with a 5" BH.. and a mass weight of 3-3.5 lbs.. Ugh I was so hoping for that.. oh well maybe next year..


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

NY911 said:


> Bud - what is the "joke"? You lost me.


Likewise


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Anything NEW on the Chaos series, looking at one for the wife. Thanks. Chris


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I was led to believe the 2011's would be on the website today.... Guess some body didn't know what they were talking about. I can see I'm going to have to have a 2011 BMXL. Just wish the color selection was a little better...


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

I really like the EVO and Bowmadness XL.


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pics and specs LeEarl!!!


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

The supra will be mine for spots and the bowmadness xl for hunting. I can't wait


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Doesn't _LOOK_ like anything special. We'll have to see how they shoot.

:izza:


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

The specs are what I have wanted for years 38" ata for targets and a decent brace height
can't wait to shoot them


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

Breathn said:


> ordered me a omen pro today...anxious to check out the new pockets...


I'm calling Monday to order my new Madness XL!!!!!!! Never too early to get ready for 3d season.......


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Christopher67 said:


> Anything NEW on the Chaos series, looking at one for the wife. Thanks. Chris



Can anyone in the know answer this? :dontknow:


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

looking at the line up the Brute is a nice upgrade as well as the BMXS (320 fps w/8" brace!!) I think that the Supra will be everywhere next year if PSE can make them up fast enough.

I am interested in the Stinger specs with the new HP cam and from what I saw on the tune charts while they had the 2011's up the Chaos has a new single cam and will be offered up to 60 lbs.

the most interesting thing to me is the comment on all of the split limb bows "patented Massively preloaded split limbs" should be interesting to interesting to see if this effects any bow that has a massively preloaded split limb like the McPherson Monsters, Bear Attack/carnage, Diamond/bowtech lineup, Darton 3800 and strothers lineup. not sure of the details and if these bows actually are threatend by this patent but it could prove to be interesting!!!!

later,
jkeiffer


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I beleive there are more bows to be seen...*UNCONFIRMED*


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

NY911 said:


> I beleive there are more bows to be seen...*UNCONFIRMED*


YES.. Well when someone gets up enough nerve to spill the beans.. Please PM me.. I can keep quite but I just gatta know


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

There is no carbon based bow that I know of...but I have yet to see the bow that interests me the most...the one that no doubt will be in my house this year...and that I can wait to get my hands on.

If I get no other bow this year, it will be this particular bow.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

NY911 said:


> There is no carbon based bow that I know of...but I have yet to see the bow that interests me the most...the one that no doubt will be in my house this year...and that I can wait to get my hands on.


PM me.. about it.. please.. I wanna know


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Here are the last 2 pages for the night. I have been going in and out of the house during our movie party :wink: About 120 people over right now and I am in at the computer helping you guys out :thumb:

Enjoy!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I was sworn to absolute secrecy and will keep my word...sorry


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

NY911 said:


> There is no carbon based bow that I know of...but I have yet to see the bow that interests me the most...the one that no doubt will be in my house this year...and that I can wait to get my hands on.
> 
> If I get no other bow this year, it will be this particular bow.


The only reason I mention carbon is for the weight issue..


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

NY911 said:


> I was sworn to absolute secrecy and will keep my word...sorry


Well at least you are keeping your word! I would do the same.. GB


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

NY911 said:


> There is no carbon based bow that I know of...but I have yet to see the bow that interests me the most...the one that no doubt will be in my house this year...and that I can wait to get my hands on.
> 
> If I get no other bow this year, it will be this particular bow.





NY911 said:


> I was sworn to absolute secrecy and will keep my word...sorry


Well that lasted long...LOL


The Mini Burner....been waiting on this one to get my son out of his Mini-Genesis and into a better youth bow...and this is the one!:slice:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

LeEarl said:


> Here are the last 2 pages for the night. I have been going in and out of the house during our movie party :wink: About 120 people over right now and I am in at the computer helping you guys out :thumb:
> 
> Enjoy!!




SWEET TY LeEarl! :thumbs_up


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

NY911 said:


> Well that lasted long...LOL
> 
> 
> The Mini Burner....been waiting on this one to get my son out of his Mini-Genesis and into a better youth bow...and this is the one!:slice:




How old is your son? Mines 5 going on 25 LOL.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

He will be 8 in November...been shooting the MG since his 3rd birthday


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

NY911 said:


> He will be 8 in November...been shooting the MG since his 3rd birthday



Im looking to get my 5yr old son a bow like that, been looking at the Diamond Nuclear Ice. hes been shooting a Fred Bear we got him at Cabelas. :teeth:

The Nuclear Ice goes down to 10lbs, the mini burner looks nice but it starts out at 20lb draw weight, unless i read the stats of the bow wrong.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

NY911 said:


> I believe there are more bows to be seen...*UNCONFIRMED*


 I hope so. hmmmm.lain:
I really hope there will be an ata showing of something really cool. The ds evo looks awesome, but. yeah but.


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

Funny how the Omen Pro's cams are shaped a lot like the GX Cams!! I'm partial to my Dream Season GX, but the EVO is looking sweet!


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

Stinger HP
Brace 7 1/2"
ATA 30 3/4"
IBO 308-316
letoff 75% 
4.15 lbs
25-30" draw

Chaos ONE NI
Brace 6 7/8"
ATA 30 1/2"
IBO 298-302
3.3 lbs
24-28" draw
40, 50, 60lb limbs

Chaos FC
Brace 6 1/2
ATA 32"
IBO 276-284 @ 60
70% leftoff
3.2 lbs
16-27" draw
29, 40, 50, 60 lb limbs

think thats the 3 i have seen unanswered that people were wondering about


----------



## hunterpeep (Jan 6, 2009)

LeEarl thanks for the pics and spec sheet, just returned from the shop ordered a 29/80 skulz riser/black limbed OMEN PRO


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Christopher67 said:


> Im looking to get my 5yr old son a bow like that, been looking at the Diamond Nuclear Ice. hes been shooting a Fred Bear we got him at Cabelas. :teeth:
> 
> The Nuclear Ice goes down to 10lbs, the mini burner looks nice but it starts out at 20lb draw weight, unless i read the stats of the bow wrong.


I could be wrong but i believe the 20lb is the max weight..

Great looking bows and finally some great spex! thx for listening PSE...:darkbeer:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

tsilvers said:


> I could be wrong but i believe the 20lb is the max weight.....:darkbeer:



If thats the case that would be cool.


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

dpops211 said:


> So basically the EVO is just an AXE 6 with a different riser design? I'm not getting all the hype here. VERY nice looking bow, thats for sure and i will be trying one. But is it worth the extra? Help me out here guys.


Riser/Handle give it a different look and feel, quieter with different dampening, and different color combinations! I'll stick with my GX!


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Did I miss the pic or stats on the revised Bow Madness XL?

If not, anybody know what they are or even if the BMXL is still available?

The Supra looks pretty sweet but so far I'm still leaning toward a BMXL out of the classifieds.

I'm just holding off for now because rumors of a revised one were in this thread.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Nevermind I jsut saw the page on the mainline bows. 

Guess I'll be keeping my eyes open for a '10 BMXL in the near future.


----------



## Cheeseburger (May 4, 2003)

Well I waited and I think the Vendetta XL is still going to be my next new bow.


----------



## limamike55 (Sep 8, 2010)

I am honestly a little confused. Other than fixing the concerns with the cam slipping that a few people were having what is the difference between the 2010 and 2011 Vendetta XL?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Q2DEATH said:


> Nevermind I jsut saw the page on the mainline bows.
> 
> Guess I'll be keeping my eyes open for a '10 BMXL in the near future.


 I see the BMXL has dropped half an inch BH to 6. That kind of spooks me.. Faster, but more finicky. The 2010 shoots like a dream.....


----------



## Cheeseburger (May 4, 2003)

Yes it does, bought one for my nephew and he can drill with that bow and he never could with his previous bow. It is great and the price is right too.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Are the prices the same as last year


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

hunterpeep said:


> LeEarl thanks for the pics and spec sheet, just returned from the shop ordered a 29/80 skulz riser/black limbed OMEN PRO


make sure and post some pics:thumbs_up


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Does anyone know if the BM series has the upgradded cable guard?


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

4IDARCHER said:


> Does anyone know if the BM series has the upgradded cable guard?


 I was told all the new bows will have the new cable slide


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

4IDARCHER said:


> Does anyone know if the BM series has the upgradded cable guard?



By the looks of the new 2011 catalog that LeEarl posted i would say yes.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for the quick answers guys, one more question, anyone know the MAP or MSRP on a black 2011 BMXL?


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

4IDARCHER said:


> Thanks for the quick answers guys, one more question, anyone know the MAP or MSRP on a black 2011 BMXL?


I dont think prices changed from last year.


----------



## N2T (Jan 27, 2007)

So...the new Chaos single cam at 60lbs is faster at my DL than my 200 dollar more expensive bow madness by 4fps..purchase the new red cable slide and that's what, another 3-5fps gain? I could have a black pse chaos, shooting at least 7fps faster than my pse bmxs...for 200 less...that's just painfull.


----------



## Big Johnc (Sep 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## woodsy4 (May 28, 2010)

Noticed that the 2011 VXL lost 1/2" DL, looks like for me buying the 2010 worked out, after adding the PMB locker I now have the benefits of a non slipping cam, extra 1/2" DL and a faster bow than the new one..


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

N2T said:


> So...the new Chaos single cam at 60lbs is faster at my DL than my 200 dollar more expensive bow madness by 4fps..purchase the new red cable slide and that's what, another 3-5fps gain? I could have a black pse chaos, shooting at least 7fps faster than my pse bmxs...for 200 less...that's just painfull.


LOL...so true!


----------



## Marine96 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm liking the specs on the Chaos and the color options.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Marine96 said:


> I'm liking the specs on the Chaos and the color options.


I agree,The Chaos was a huge seller last year and will be again I believe. That bow really impresses the heck out of me


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

ok so a chaos at 27--27 1/2 at 50lbs with a 300gr arrows shoudl shoot what threw the chrono might be my wifes new 3d bow. thank you

Aaron


----------



## James1661 (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone have any info on the New Dream Season EVO? Thanks


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

James1661 said:


> Anyone have any info on the New Dream Season EVO? Thanks


What are lookijng for?


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

steve hilliard said:


> I agree,The Chaos was a huge seller last year and will be again I believe. That bow really impresses the heck out of me


I was even more impressed with the Chaos when my daughter shot her first deer with it. 30# and the arrow did a great job on both the ribs and the shoulder :thumb:


----------

